

Fast data transfer using homing pigeons - steamboiler
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1212214/Company-enlists-Winston-homing-pigeon-carry-data-transfer--faster-broadband.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneakernet>

In various forms:

    
    
        Never underestimate the bandwidth of
            a station wagon
            a 747
            a St Bernard
        carrying a load of
            tapes
            CDs
            floppy disks.

------
nopassrecover
Knew someone would post this.

Thing is, it doesn't make much of a point - it's 4GB, to do that in 2 hours
you would have to have an upload bandwidth of very roughly 0.5 mb/s (and
corresponding download bandwidth).

The thing that was most interesting to me was that it took an hour to copy it
off USB (it was about the same time to move the files 60 miles than to get it
off the stick!).

On a side note if the ADSL was only at 4% then they are only getting around
22kb/s so we're talking what 256k "adsl"?

Apparently the company in question had made recommendations to improve the
speed that had been unaccepted but who knows what those recommendations were.

